# Ohhhhh Sannnndddyyyy.... Pink Ladies style Make up tut...[Link]



## JCBean (Jun 6, 2007)

I had lots of fun doing this one (I blame the actress in me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )...

50s/Grease style make up

Enjoy girls xxx


----------



## duch3ss25 (Jun 6, 2007)

omg, i love love love this look! it's so fresh and simple but very elegant and versatile. great tut


----------



## JCBean (Jun 6, 2007)

Thank you so so much for commenting, you've made my day duch3ss25-I was begining to think everyone hated it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Thanks for the lovely compliment on the tut, it's much appreciated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xxx


----------



## Robin (Jun 6, 2007)

Very nice!!  I have strawberry fudge, too.  Don't you just love that pink?


----------



## erica_1020 (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks so much for this and your other tutorials...you look great!


----------



## JCBean (Jun 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Robin* 

 
_Very nice!!  I have strawberry fudge, too.  Don't you just love that pink?_

 
Thank you!

I love it, it's so pretty isn't it? Quite unusual as well.

Thanks for the comment xx


----------



## JCBean (Jun 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erica_1020* 

 
_Thanks so much for this and your other tutorials...you look great!_

 
Oh, thank you erica_1020 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's really kind of you, and I'm thrilled you liked my other tuts!

xx


----------



## Lissa (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks for this, and I love your website!!


----------



## JCBean (Jun 7, 2007)

Thank you Lissa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yey, really pleased you like it!! xx


----------



## EvilFairyQueen (Jun 7, 2007)

You look really pretty! A very nice tut!


----------



## susu (Jun 7, 2007)

really nice! thank you!


----------



## JCBean (Jun 7, 2007)

Thank you EvilFairyQueen and Susu! x


----------



## breathless (Jun 8, 2007)

i love grease! my all time favorite movie! i never thought of doing the makeup that way. if i had a scarf like that, i'd totally rule ... the house! [since i'm a stay at home mommy]. but still, i can totally do this right now!!! 
thanks for all of your tuts! you do such a wonderful job!


----------



## JCBean (Jun 8, 2007)

Thank you Breathless, you always say such lovely things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Grease is the best isn't it?! (think I might watch it tonight actually hehe).

And, yep, now you can rule your house! You could probably pick up a really cheap scarf somewhere if you wanted to complete the look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't know about over in the States, but over here in the UK scarfs have been HUGE this season!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks again for your kind words xx


----------



## NaturallyME (Jun 9, 2007)

your tuts are always very simple and easy to follow!
Thanks


----------



## yummy411 (Jun 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NaturallyME* 

 
_your tuts are always very simple and easy to follow!
Thanks_

 
i agree! you know i love your site


----------



## Miss World (Jun 9, 2007)

aww, totally love it! I wanna try it!


----------



## JCBean (Jun 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NaturallyME* 

 
_your tuts are always very simple and easy to follow!
Thanks_

 
I'm so touched, thanks Naturally


----------



## JCBean (Jun 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yummy411* 

 
_i agree! you know i love your site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you  so much Yummy!!-by the way, did you see I put up your link? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




x


----------



## JCBean (Jun 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss World* 

 
_aww, totally love it! I wanna try it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yey, glad you liked it!!! x


----------



## ElectroCute (Jun 10, 2007)

Ohmygosh I love that look! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It's so girly and pretty and classy. Thank you for inspiring me!


----------



## melliquor (Jun 10, 2007)

I love the look.  You look beautiful.  It looks so soft.  Great.


----------



## JCBean (Jun 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ElectroCute* 

 
_Ohmygosh I love that look! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's so girly and pretty and classy. Thank you for inspiring me!_

 
Aww thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







You are very welcome, I'm chuffed I could inspire you!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xx


----------



## JCBean (Jun 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_I love the look.  You look beautiful.  It looks so soft.  Great._

 
Thank you very much Melliquor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xx


----------

